# Amazon Deleting 1 Star HRC Book Reviews



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Does not fit the commie narrative....

https://www.yahoo.com/news/amazon-steps-trump-supporters-trash-130010734.html


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Meanwhile, it was quite easy to find fake reviews on Trump's The Art of the Deal:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

indie said:


> Meanwhile, it was quite easy to find fake reviews on Trump's The Art of the Deal:
> 
> View attachment 54226
> 
> ...


Did you forget that the "end justifies the means?"


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Go figure.....I was able to enter a review for "Art of the Deal" without purchasing from Amazon, but when I tried to do the same for 
"What Happened" I got a message that I was not allowed to post a review since I did not purchase the book from Amazon.......


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Desperate attempt to recoup excessive money paid in advance. One star reviews will ensure that it flops.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm not buying it so I can leave a review. I don't
think people ought to leave reviews if they haven't
bought the book. Those who have should be allowed
to trash her. Shameful. yelp has been doing this 
for businesses for years. Unless you don't pay them.
Then the trash talk can go on.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

As a long time and more than an Amazon frequent shopper, I mad an attempt to leave my Hillary comments as a review, I was declined as I could not be verified as a purchaser.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Go figure.....I was able to enter a review for "Art of the Deal" without purchasing from Amazon, but when I tried to do the same for
> "What Happened" I got a message that I was not allowed to post a review since I did not purchase the book from Amazon.......


Buy it, then return it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Buy it, then return it.


How about you buy it and I will return it.....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

This is the same thing Netflix did when some actress related to some Politicians movie was rated poorly. They just changed the rating systems.
Politics.. Amazon isnt the only place offering great deals, per sey, so, they may just have to start losing profits...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I just did a review of the Unbelievable book about the journalist on the campaign trail without buying it. My review spoke of that..


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If you check amazon now, they show reviews as being 489 reviews with an overall rating of 5 stars. Lol friggin crooks. They have deleted 1,000 plus 1 star ratings.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------

